# Is Satie's piano music good for sleep?



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

I am going to make a playlist with all of Satie's piano compositions. Are they _all_ good for sleep?

The first of the trois Gympopédies seem like it is going to be okay and from what I have heard from Satie so far, most of the compositions are slow and soft, but I don't want a surprise.


----------



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

In case anyone was wondering, I am using this interpretation:










I don't want to go through all the music, so I am asking those who is familar with Satie's piano music if all of it is quiet. I mean I guess I can turn the volume to the setting next to mute...

Ok, as I am writing this I hear banging of chords in one of the "Flabby Preludes for a Dog" (can't believe this is even a name of a composition). So I guess I cannot use that.


----------



## Myriadi (Mar 6, 2016)

Short answer: no.


----------



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

Myriadi said:


> Short answer: no.


Lol, I love how we both mentioned the "Flabby prelude for a dog". I wonder if that is the only ones that are loud or if that was just a coincidence.

Ok there is that ragtime too.

Ugh, I am so disappointed I cannot make an easy playlist for sleep.

I thought Chopin's nocturnes were good, but it turns out none of them are actually that quiet.

Nocturnes are such deceptive words. They are almost always quite "loud" and noisy. Bleh.

I guess I will just resort to listening to storytime podcasts then.


----------



## Myriadi (Mar 6, 2016)

There's plenty of loud music in Satie, trust me  I have quite a few records of his piano pieces.

Maybe try some solo viola da gamba recordings for sleep? Sainte Colombe's duets, for instance:
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=sainte+colombe
The instrument itself isn't very loud and the music, while very varied, never really rises above, oh, mezzo forte at best?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

If you can try the Reinbert de Leeuw recording, it's still used in my country at so called yoga groups for relaxing.


----------



## Adam Weber (Apr 9, 2015)

Why not try Max Richter's "Sleep"?


----------



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

Adam Weber said:


> Why not try Max Richter's "Sleep"?


I love you. This is perfect, actually.

For those who are curious:






It is quiet. It has piano in it. Check check.

This is the one time I actually don't mind minimal music (sleep, before sleep). This is minimal music right?


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Why don't you try this? Should do for a long afternoon nap.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Beautiful, sultry and soothing. Recommend him for anyone with insomnia.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

Well, I did fall asleep while listening to his piano works on Philips Duo.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bruckner Anton said:


> Well, I did fall asleep while listening to his piano works on Philips Duo.


That's what I said: Reinbert de Leeuw.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

His music is too interesting for sleeping, try minimalism.


----------

